# bravelle vs fostimon and menopur vs merional



## aburgess (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

Please could you advise the difference if any between bravelle and fostimon and menopur and merional.  Just want to insure we are making informed choices when it comes to pharmacy recommendations.

Thank you so much for any information you may have.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

These are all drugs used in the stimulation phase of IVF to promote multiple egg retrival. Bravelle and Fostimon contain urofollitropin (FSH), Bravelle is not available in the UK and it also appears to have some LH activity. Menopur and Merional are both menotrophin (equal mixture of FSH & LH). Looking at reviews of efficacy of these drugs there is no evidence that any one is better than another in the general population. Clinical outcome for all of them is similar so to all intents and purposes they do exactly the same thing and there is no discernable difference between them.

Hope this helps (or not as the case may be   )
Maz x


----------

